# What do you do for a living?



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

I know this isn't exactly Blue Water material but things are a little slow with teh weather and I'm just really curious. Seems now you can spend as much as you could ever dream of on a boat... I'll start, I'm an operator at Ineos in texas city, and do not ever see me owning the Yellow Fins I've been drooling over for as long as I can remember


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

i work for coastal fisheris for tpwd and i can hardly afford the electric bill...lol..


----------



## bagman (Sep 2, 2004)

Bag man


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i ride around around on my bicycle and pick up aluminum cans wherever i can find them.

actually, i am a pharmacist, a school teacher, and a football and baseball coach.


----------



## Misty Dawn (May 27, 2005)

Bus Driver


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

I fix cars
-B


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I inspect womens underwear, that's me on the little round sticker, Inspector 8.


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm a Unix application architect.

Syncerus


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

BEER4BAIT said:


> I inspect womens underwear, that's me on the little round sticker, Inspector 8.


IS THAT HOW YOU CAME UP WITH THE WOOPECKER AND MALLARD CALL?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

It's the thongs, we call the floss in the rear a reed. When you fart it should make a squeeling sound.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

BEER4BAIT said:


> It's the thongs, we call the floss in the rear a reed. When you fart it should make a squeeling sound.


LIKE A ONE OF THEM SQUEELER DUCKS???


----------



## skurkp (Jan 29, 2005)

facilities industrial maintenance


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BEER4BAIT said:


> It's the thongs, we call the floss in the rear a reed. When you fart it should make a squeeling sound.


Now that is a disturbing Inspection image...LOL

I am in the real estate business.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

They are a hair puller. That's a fact.


----------



## speckfisher (Apr 11, 2006)

Machinist looking for work


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Securities Broker- my day job for 20 plus years -My office was the back deck of the Bertram "The Baby B" or The Shoalwater. Great for client meetings LOL. Never seemed to have a shortage of clients wanting to go fishing . They were a great referal service. Working with RFA Texas seems to keep me running way to much. I need to go back to plan A using the Boat as the Office.
Jim


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

jim smarr said:


> Securities Broker- my day job for 20 plus years -My office was the back deck of the Bertram "The Baby B" or The Shoalwater. Great for client meetings LOL. Never seemed to have a shortage of clients wanting to go fishing . They were a great referal service. Working with RFA Texas seems to keep me running way to much. I need to go back to plan A using the Boat as the Office.
> Jim


IT/Telecom Wish I could work off the back of a Bertram, LOL!


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

A cruise travel agent


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Retired


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Bicycle shop


----------



## longroot02 (Aug 2, 2006)

Firefighter


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

Freelance Gynocologist for Female Celebs when I can...

Planning and Logistics for a Chemical Company starting next week....got out of the containership industry recently after a 3+yr stint.


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

Software Analysis


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Oilfield equipment designer


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Machinery Maitanance Execution Supervisor at a major refinery. Otherwise known as Millwright Supervisor and member of Millwright Local 2232


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

3D Offshore Structual Designer again starting Monday. Until yesterday I have spent the last 6 month doing Refinery Civil/Structual Design. But have to switch back to the oil patch cause that is were the money is at right now.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Radio controlled aircraft engine manufacturer. See our web sight at www.bmeengine.com


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Come on Brad. You can do better than that. Gynowannabe died a long time ago. LOL.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I have spent the last 6 month doing Refinery Civil/Structual Design.


cool...that's how i put myself and my ex-wife through college at ut in austin -- civil design and drafting.

hook 'em horns!


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Well I was in the music business for 32 years. Retired from Sony Music 3 1/2 years ago. Wife said I was driving her crazy so I went to work for my brother-in-laws company Dirt Sports Magazine. I am an account exec for the Off-Road Expo division. We put on Off Road Consumer and Trade shows around the country. We will be doing a show at the Reliant center in November.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

outfitter mulie & WT 210 274 7244


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

pro sandwich taster


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

Machine Tool Repair

Justin


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Construction inspector/engineering tech for TxDoT, about to graduate with my drafting and technology associates so anyone with leads to drafting jobs let me know.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Landman


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Self employeed Architect.


----------



## HappyCamper (Dec 21, 2004)

Service CT scanners and Ultrasound imaging systems.


----------



## jferrell1211 (May 18, 2006)

software developer for streaming media outfit


----------



## flounderpounder10 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sell Acura's at Champion Acura!!


----------



## BIG EYE (May 7, 2006)

*job*

I am a refinery operator for BP in texas City


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Flying coke machine, & card counter!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Wife's ranchhand, Chef, houseboy, dogsitter...travel companion...Its a tough job..somebodys gotta do it...

Surf 2cool in my spare time...


----------



## catchemdallas (Jun 11, 2004)

Landscape Foreman and student.


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

Professional liar....

Estimator, specializing in breaking Project Manager's dreams and Client's hopes, Lol!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

I make room and board available to those who _REALLY _need it


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

I am a licesed A/C contractor who just got out of it due to burnout and a ruptured disc last year. Now I work in the pro audio business in sales and also do music management and artist development here in Austin, my family has a long history in the Austin music business dating back to the 60's.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

As of 8-24-06 RETIRED......
Before that was a maintenance Scheduler and Turnaround Cost Controller


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

GreatWhite4591 said:


> I make room and board available to those who _REALLY _need it


Thank You!! Keep on helping those folks out!!!


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*DaParson*

Securities .... Eternal.
Insurance .... Fire

Baptist Pastor.
www.bayshorebc.org

Also frustrated fisherman.
Mark


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Santa Fe RR Conductor for 30yrs and Taxidermist 15 all at the same time. As of 07/04/02 I fish n hunt and do what I want (mostly) WW


----------



## delsol25 (Mar 20, 2005)

Stationary Engineer/Plant Operator at Thermal Energy Corporation in the Texas Medical Center Houston


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

rough stuff, heavy equipment operator, hydraulics etc., Brakeman/conductor for Santa Fe late 70's early 80's, now commercial general contractor.


----------



## Big Mike PP2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Chemical plant operator, INEOS Chocolate Bayou, polypropylene unit 2.


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

last time i posted hooter's waitress i got a ton of private messages. so i'm just a hooter's buss girl. lol
michelle


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

reel love said:


> last time i posted hooter's waitress i got a ton of private messages. so i'm just a hooter's buss girl. lol
> michelle


Hubba Hubba ... you can serve me wings any time you/I wish !!!!!!
How about tomorrow???

John


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

drug dealer

really !!!

www.doylespharmacy.com


----------



## Texas Marine Clean (Apr 14, 2006)

I clean Boats and a student at Texas A&M @ Galveston


----------



## rssfarm (Mar 14, 2006)

state farm insurance agent


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I don't do anything, and I don't even start doing that till after noon.



My Daddy always told me to find what you do best and do it. I do nothing better than I do anything else, so thats what I do.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Loan shark! (Pawn business)


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

VP of commercial construction outfit.


----------



## Kalamity (Sep 3, 2005)

*50% of awake portion of life...*

VP Operations for a multi-national drilling rig equipment package Provider -- Lots of spare time these days...


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

Watch cows eat. But lately, feed them, then watch them eat in E. TX


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

I buy stuff for a living.


----------



## TopH20 (May 31, 2005)

*idea??*



reel love said:


> last time i posted hooter's waitress i got a ton of private messages. so i'm just a hooter's buss girl. lol
> michelle


Dang Michelle, last i heard you had some sort of new idea for a fishing lure? 
:idea:


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Apparel, promotional products, embroidery work etc.... http://www.houstonew.com/

I also build, renovate and sell homes.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

cat adjuster and trying to not be a contractor but mostly I drive a dog around and work on my boat.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Machinist for the Government. Work on Helicopter Engine Parts.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

Funeral Home Manager......... I know creepy huh.......


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey Wacker, Are those cats very hard to adjust???



wacker said:


> cat adjuster and trying to not be a contractor but mostly I drive a dog around and work on my boat.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

Master plumber/Plumbing supervisor all rolled up in one


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

computer dude


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Activescrape your killin me.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Professional Firefighter

Amateur Ant Mound Kicker


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Yacht Diesel Mechanic.
Traveling the world looking for Elvis. Fixing yachts along the way to pay for the adventure.


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Equipment manager/ Service manager for Barton Creek Resort

Andy
Captains Playmate


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Wow*



Texas Marine Clean said:


> I clean Boats and a student at Texas A&M @ Galveston


Do you clean the student with the same stuff you clean the boats with? J/K


----------



## WTF (Jul 26, 2005)

Veteran Mate, 60' Hatteras.

Helping Keep Freespool in business.


----------



## RobertM (May 21, 2004)

High School Ag Teacher,(22 years) North Texas, paying into retirement to fund my first offshore boat. Will accept crew positions!!!!!


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

*Eat Dirt & Breathe Fire*

And tip cows. For about the last two years, Ive been foreman at a welding shop where we build layover chutes for dairy hoof trimmers. www.rileybuilt.com

The previous 4-1/2 years I did boatyard welding and aluminum fabrication in the caribbean. On my days off, I dove lobsters for fun, but made almost as much money selling lobster as I did working. I was the backup deckhand for Gone Ketchin' charters, and we took best boat two years in a row in the small boat series of tournaments.

I'm in the Lubbock area now, and I am REALLY jealous of you guys who live near water with salt in it.

Lance.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

BEER4BAIT said:


> I inspect womens underwear, that's me on the little round sticker, Inspector 8.


You mean you're a "Diesel Fitter"?


----------



## Zack (Jun 22, 2006)

I update, add, delete and inspect the links for **** Galleries..


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Full time fishing guide part time clown


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

*He's not kidding!*



wacker said:


> cat adjuster and trying to not be a contractor but mostly I drive a dog around and work on my boat.


General Contractor/Fishing Guide/Boat Salesman.. If Wacker would get fishing off his brain for 5 minutes and come bid/start a job I have for him, I would have more time/money to drive my dogs around and go fishing!


----------



## jaredbassett (Mar 7, 2006)

Network Administrator/Consultant (professional geek)


----------



## Drifter645 (Jul 28, 2004)

one time maufacturers rep. wannabe claims adjuster, when ever i can offshore charter capt.and professional window/toilet cleaner.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> Santa Fe RR Conductor for 30yrs and Taxidermist 15 all at the same time. As of 07/04/02 I fish n hunt and do what I want (mostly) WW


Wet dreams ,did you ever mount any of your road kills,I mean track kills?


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Domestic Engineer, Lot of hunting, a little Fishing and spoiling my Hubby!!

Tool Belt Diva!


----------



## Chris Saulnier (Jun 23, 2006)

Middle School Shop Teacher. I have tried to get out several times but God won't let me.
I am actualy called to be a student minister undercover as a shop teacher.

Teach by Day, Power wash by night to help make the bills and pay for the habbit I have.
Thought about selling crack but the insurance is crappy.

After 12 years of teaching middle school (junior high) NOTHING embarases, suprises, or phases me. NOTHING.


"It is easier to build a kid than to rebuild and adult"

Saulnier


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

flounderpounder10 said:


> Sell Acura's at Champion Acura!!


Is this Tyrone


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

New Products Implementation Manager for a N Texas cell phone company


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

Planner/Scheduler....BP Thunder Horse... Yeah the one that almost flipped last year!!


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

VP Global Engineering, process controls systems/software company


----------



## tscarborough (Jul 16, 2006)

Fluffer for lesbian **** movies, doing masonry sales on the side.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Commercial Insurance Producer.


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

Lead Space Suit Technician 27yrs for NASA. Part time free lance gyno.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Mitchw123456 said:


> I know this isn't exactly Blue Water material but things are a little slow with teh weather and I'm just really curious. Seems now you can spend as much as you could ever dream of on a boat... I'll start, I'm an operator at Ineos in texas city, and do not ever see me owning the Yellow Fins I've been drooling over for as long as I can remember


I drive for Cheetah! I've have probably have seen you out there at Bp. I know
Ineos. Looks like they are having a safer year.

See you out there sometime.

Driver 387.

Sandy


----------



## King Bling (Mar 10, 2006)

Plastic peddler for BASF.


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm not sure that my job is much after reading all those high tech jobs some of ya'll posted. I've been a firefighter / paramedic for the last 13 (+ or -) years and have a small welding business that I keep a float on the internet that I sell hog traps and hunting products from since 2002...www.hickbuilt.com.. I've been a welder for about 17 years or so..It keeps me busy the 20 days a month I have off from the fire station and the extra $$ funds my hunting / fishing addiction..Not many traps being sold right now so there has not been many fishing trips to post up stories and pics about.. I hope that changes soon..


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 16, 2005)

Manufacturer of Custom Gun Powder's for speciality weapons


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Professional lab nerd.....with a industrial water treatment background....exciting!!


----------



## FINA (Apr 19, 2006)

Vessel Operations for Ceres Gulf (Containership Stevedoring)


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

40 year retired Sheet metal worker, 15 year air conditioning service/contractor (still have my class A license with both endorsements, but only use it to help friends buy A/C stuff that they can't get otherwise). Fighting terminal Cancer for the past 13 months, and am winning so far, but am on borrowed time, and taking Tim McGraw's advice "Live like you were dying".


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

v.p. for latigo transportation services (trucking co.) also do some community service, helping young ladies work there way through college one dollar at a time


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

15 yr Paramedic / 8 yr Police Officer Started my own boat repair and building trailers 2 yrs ago Flippin boats for almost 12 yrs


----------



## hbat065 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Ag Teacher*



Big R said:


> High School Ag Teacher,(22 years) North Texas, paying into retirement to fund my first offshore boat. Will accept crew positions!!!!!


My hat is off to you.

I am an old wore out broke down oil well cememter.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

22+yrs. with north tx. auto dealers,body man,painter,mech. Last 7.5 years in my own shop doing body work west of denton .Was working for dealership 9hr. a day,Now work 11-12hrs.a day just to pay banker,ins.man,c.p.a.,paint co.,ect.Plan to sell out in about 3 more years move to coast find a job working on boats,restore a 40ft. sailboat hit gulf and end up some place south.


----------



## gtty (Apr 1, 2006)

Offshore construction Co. Field Enginner, Currently 70 mi. off coast of Angola. Lookin at the Tuna and jacks. Without a rod. Dang it.

Photo of whales by Mr. Gant


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

retail sales... prob fixing to be unemployed so who knows what ill be doing come next year


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

retired postmaster 
full time guide in POC
wife is retired postmaster and owns MidCoast Cleaning service


----------



## jfbattagl (Aug 6, 2005)

Retired U.S. Navy

Real Estate Agent


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Operations Supervisor for a chemical company. 

Nearing 16 years in this business. Man it goes by fast.

GCB


----------



## TwinFisher (May 26, 2004)

*The Safety Guy*

Rig Safety & Training Coordinator for an offshore drilling company. Also, moonlight as a paramedic in Galveston County during my off time. JV


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Licensed peace officer for 17 years, most of that spent working narcotics interdiction and training narcotics detection dogs.

You never lose a fight until you quit fighting!


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

*what i do*

Global Offshore International, Field Engineer on construction barge offshore West Africa. this for the last 1.5years, before that, professional student and beer drinker, 7years. sometimes i was a professional deckhand to pay for the beer.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Have done both but a kill from a train usually requires another cape or some serious horn repair. As a matter of fact my wife used to carry a cpl of plastic bags in her car for rd kills. WW


crowmagnum said:


> Wet dreams ,did you ever mount any of your road kills,I mean track kills?


----------



## grunt (Jul 25, 2006)

what ya got for me to do for a living ...

i want to fish all the time and work when the weathers bad
i want paid well
i want full benifits
i want to stay clean
i want to stay cool

i dont want to work hard
i dont want to be HOT
i dont want to be dirty
i dont want to be home very offten unless its sleep eat or wash

all employers with jobs that fit my needs im willing to relocate


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I own a video production company.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm a potter and a Cancer Information Specialist for the American Cancer Society...call the 800# and I might answer the phone!


----------



## mahi42 (Mar 24, 2005)

Fireman 27 yr HFD


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

*Pics of what i get paid for*

Here's a couple of pictures from the job. First shot is 21 kilo's of cocaine. The second is 1.8 million U.S. Currency. Both seizures from vehicles, the coke was going to Atlanta, the money to Mexico then Spain from cocaine sales in U.S.

Never quit fighting for what's right, even if it kills you.


----------



## grunt (Jul 25, 2006)

*help a brother out*

"The second is 1.8 million U.S. Currency. "

hows about droppin 2 of those bundles in the mail for me ?


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

tokavi...sent some green Sir...thank you for the work you do...


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Operator Sartomer chemicals Wallisville road


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

tokavi said:


> Here's a couple of pictures from the job. First shot is 21 kilo's of cocaine. The second is 1.8 million U.S. Currency. Both seizures from vehicles, the coke was going to Atlanta, the money to Mexico then Spain from cocaine sales in U.S.
> 
> Never quit fighting for what's right, even if it kills you.


 So was that 1.8 million after you took your share? Just kiddin. I appreciate people of your status!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

man, seeing that pile of money sure woke me up in a hurry.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

chiefcharlie said:


> tokavi...sent some green Sir...thank you for the work you do...


ditto....but man oh man to have that much cash in front of you.....lawd, lawd, lawd. I appreciate your integrity. That would be one time my integrity would have been truly tested. But that is the devil on the one shoulder, and the angel on the other is already telling me, "but Mike how could you live with that on your conscious". And the devil replies, "on a new blue wave like General Cool Bro's, that he keeps showing off", biggrin: just kiddin GCB). Forgive me I am sleepy today.

Oh, and back to the topic, I am a Chemical Operator in a plastics plant.

Mike


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Capital Construction Scheduler just take the blame for being behind on projects


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Associate VP for General Education-College of the Mainland


----------



## fishtales (Jun 7, 2005)

Oil & Gas Landman


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Chemical plant operator...Said a prayer for tinman.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

tokavi:
_Never quit fighting for what's right, even if it kills you._

*Amen bro!*


----------



## gostomskij (Jan 14, 2005)

Aircraft maintenance Tech for 17 years. At SWA now.


It is very impressive to see the wide array of folks we all call friends on this board!



Victor


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Mostly waiting for Ernesto to pound the US coast so I can help people get back on their feet. Insurance Adjuster for the last few years -primarily Cat work- 4 yrs in the home building and mortgage business and 10 yrs managing resturants.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Senior Territory Manager (AKA Ole Phart Peddler) for a large bearing manufacturer.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Sell Acuras w/ FlounderPounder10.


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

14 yrs laredo fire dept, driver/paramedic.also own landscaping and irrigation co.helps fund my outdoors hobbies!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

tokavi said:


> Here's a couple of pictures from the job. First shot is 21 kilo's of cocaine. The second is 1.8 million U.S. Currency. Both seizures from vehicles, the coke was going to Atlanta, the money to Mexico then Spain from cocaine sales in U.S.
> 
> Never quit fighting for what's right, even if it kills you.


Greenie for you. Thanks for what you do - keep up the good work.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

assistant parts and retail department manager, Boat Dealership in San Antonio. Daddy to two children and a wife ! lol


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Disciple - Non Salary-Eternal Benefits "Fisher of Men" Matthew 4:19
2cool professional
First Mate on the Amazing Grace Fellowship By The Sea
Hubby Spoiler
I work for food
Our Ministry 24/7
Owner of Two Trailer & Truck Parts Companies for 18wheelers.
Now, what else.
Future Plan- Build church in Costa Rica within 5 years
PLAN ON RETIRING IN HEAVEN.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

i'm in da boat bidness


----------



## JohnDavid (Jun 27, 2006)

Chemical Plant Operator


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

commercial/residential construction, also, a glass and flooring business. Lot's of bills and not enough time to fish! lol


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I do nothing im retarded (retired)

Charlie


----------



## FlatsHooker (Aug 1, 2006)

Framing/Remodel Contractor. Soon to be guide after all these years


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Owner of 2 insurance agencies. Don't tell anyone though!


----------



## snapper slapper lures (Jul 6, 2004)

Co owner of Snapper Slapper Lures, Woody


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

I 'm a Recreation Director, I 'm in charge of the marina, health spa,and I do all the team building and Corporate Olympics stuff.

AKA dockhand with a sense of humor and the key to the spa.


----------



## MZapalac (Aug 12, 2005)

A Professional Architect for a big A/E firm............


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Reetired


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

work behind a f%^$#& desk all day in the copier biz.......Be nice to me or I will stop your business in its tracks....

Favorite saying .....Can I just make 1 copy while the guts of the machine is all around your office..LOL
joker


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Assignments Manager for KSAT-TV in San Antonio. Have worked in news doing it all for 8 years..


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Plumber


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Engineering and Operations Manager for a wireless carrier. Careful what you say on your cell phone, I can listen in.


----------



## TEAMSAILFISH (Aug 29, 2005)

20 + year federal law enforcement, drivin an airboat in the rio grande lookin for folks, sure is hot this time of year.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> Santa Fe RR Conductor for 30yrs and Taxidermist 15 all at the same time. As of 07/04/02 I fish n hunt and do what I want (mostly) WW


Hey Walter, did you know a fellow by the name of Jim Haughton at the RR?


----------



## reddman61 (Apr 29, 2005)

Work for AT&T ...In school for process operator....If anybody in the plants are going to do any hiring please let me know...


----------



## Slimp (May 8, 2006)

Mortician


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

I am a Landman too... looks like there's 3 of us here.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Millwright...... work for a small, family owned contractor company


----------



## saltyj (Aug 11, 2005)

Realtor


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Professional POTLICKER! Really, 30 years in operations for DuPont and 6 months in the E & I department, for Invista (after dup sold us to Koch Industries). Tinman, we will lift you up at DP United Methodist. Be sure to accept His grace by mouth and in your heart!!!!


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Run a prison for the State of Texas.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Retired from bp Chocolate Bayou maint. dept.


----------



## chasinbills (May 3, 2006)

lawyer


----------



## agulhas (Jul 27, 2004)

criminal lawyer


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

Work for Enterprise Products in Mt. Belvieu. Operator


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*plastic*

Ops Team Leader, Chevron Phillips polyethylene, 27 yrs. Also saving for that Yellowfin. Maybe another 3 years.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I guess if the other lawyers can fess up I will too. I spend most of my time pushing a desk, reading and writing emails, and talking on the phone. But I am one of those discount in-house lawyers.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

BEER4BAIT said:


> I inspect womens underwear, that's me on the little round sticker, Inspector 8.


After Market Quality Assurance Analyst for products inspected by Inspector 8. 

Pharmacist/Rancher/Suds sipper/Cap'n of the Ho Dawg


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

I sell stuff - electronic stuff, that lets computers talk to each other. They say this Internet thingy might catch on and my business might grow. I don't know 'bout that, but I am earnestly hopeful it might catch on. Keep typin your notes, it is good for business.

- Manage sales for a network equipment mfg company.


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

i'm a master baiter in freeport just kiddin i do nothing i'm retired


----------



## GimmeDeal (Mar 18, 2005)

Lawman, 23 down, 5 to go.


----------



## ricpan (Oct 28, 2004)

*What I do*

Process tech for Air Liquide for 27 and have an aquarium service for 10.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Tinman sending one up for you*

Tinman 
I will keep you in our prayers. I too had a run in at 30 years old and was told I had 3 years. Was diagnsoed with the big C and another devestating rare muscle disorder of which there was "No Cure". The Mayo Clinic in Rochester Minn and our Creator saw it differently. I never gave up. That was 24 years ago. Borrowed time is quality time. It changes your priorities. Maybe just maybe our creator will extend our time to allow us to achieve what he wants us to accomplish.

as Tom Hilton would say "All the Best".

Jim Smarr


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

OR manager. husband, dad.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Did 20 years in the airline biz, cargo, maint, ramp rat, tech illustrator/draftsman. Now a chef/caterer for the past 2 or 3 years. Hope to open a lodge/bed & breakfast somewhere on the Tx coast once we get the kiddies through high school, one Jr & 2 freshmen to go.


----------



## bighead (Jun 29, 2005)

Repair semiconductor processing equipment for TI. Have a small fab shop on the side but finds it cuts in to my fishing time. Bert


----------



## Pubguy (Oct 15, 2005)

Professional gambler. No ****. 
Take UT and the over.  :biggrin:


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

David says you been smoking dat rope!!! jk 3yrs ? quit pullin the pickle.:rotfl: get back to work lol !!!!!!



rainbowrunner said:


> Ops Team Leader, Chevron Phillips polyethylene, 27 yrs. Also saving for that Yellowfin. Maybe another 3 years.


----------



## DIRTY WATER KUSTOMS (Aug 22, 2006)

Im A [email protected] Evalca In Laporte


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I am a computer geek. I need to find a way to make money for myself. They charge me out for a lot but pay me very little.

My real job is Daddy of two....and Husband to one. If it weren't for them, life would be very crummy. They are what I am about. I thank God for them every day!


----------



## CHICKENCHASER (Dec 27, 2005)

Deputy Sheriff


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Don't mean to get of the subject, but just a quick "Thank You" to Jim Smarr and the rest of you that remembered me in their prayers. I am convinced that prayers from friends like you is the only reason I am still here. I sure hope I am deserving of them. Thanks again.
Robert


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

I work for US Smokeless Tobacco. The people who make Copenhagen and Skoal. I am a lifestyle events coordinator and I had to get a second job duck and goose guiding because they pay there is not all that great. I start my second job in September.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

I am the Head Teaching Pro and Manager at Memorial Park Tennis Center when I am not fishing or spending time with the wife.


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

operator at a hydrogen plant...................................9 yrs


Jeff


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Pastor


----------



## Dream Catcher (Aug 4, 2006)

Professional wife sitter. Its a hard job but somebodys got to do it !!!



Firefighter/Paramedic


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

I invented high speed machineing technique, so Boeing and other companies could compete with the Chinese and save American jobs.
Boeing sent that technology and the jobs to China.
So now I make and market my own fishing product and a couple others.


----------



## bowskipper (Mar 2, 2006)

no, i'm inspector 8


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Computer tech for over 20 years, with a 15 month stint at a psychiatric clinic, helping obtain meds for patients at no cost.
TinMan, keep on plugging man, you are in all of our prayers.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm the Telecommunications Administrator at the local hospital. I do our networking and telephone maintenance.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

fireman


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Construction superintendent...professional adult daycare provider of owners, architects and subcontractors...j/k (except for the architects) Got to get my punches in while I can since a few on here are architects. It's interesting seeing what all you guys do. If anyone in SA needs my expertise or help on a project, feel free to contact me.


----------



## bwdorman (Oct 12, 2005)

I sell software.


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Mechanical Engr/Proj Engr/Proj Mgr; Estimater/Cost Control/Turnaround Supv; Safety Adm, Training Adm...and looking for work in any of those areas just as soon as my bride of 55 years recoups from knee replacement surgery come 9/13.

Work is good for the soul, good for the hobbies that I have and good for the woman I love. The mind is definitely one of those organs that holds true to the statement "use it or loose it".hwell: 

JLD


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Building Manager, State of Texas, 20years


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

luv2fish, I have your reitrement plan also. But for now, I'm a control valve, instrument technician for Emerson Process Mangaement.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

General Manager for Chili's Grill and Bar.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Chemical entrepenuer......I distribute, sell, manufacture, process and package industrial commodity and specialty chemicals, commercial fertilizers, oilfield solutions and customer owned products at my Houston plant. I only have to work half a day lately....7am to 7pm is only half a day!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

tattooer, own several shops in Houston


----------



## RobertM (May 21, 2004)

*Copenhagen*



QuackWhacker said:


> I work for US Smokeless Tobacco. The people who make Copenhagen and Skoal. I am a lifestyle events coordinator and I had to get a second job duck and goose guiding because they pay there is not all that great. I start my second job in September.


QuackerWhacker if you ever need to get rid of excess Copenhagen, send it to me. It is my biggest addiction, but we'll call it job security for you. Satisfied customer!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Omanj said:


> I am the Head Teaching Pro and Manager at Memorial Park Tennis Center when I am not fishing or spending time with the wife.


My uncle used to have that job! He is in Clear Lake area now.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Physician--mostly nonsurgical spine.


----------



## joe martin (Jun 13, 2006)

I work in Iraq. No fishing until Christmas.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

joe martin said:


> I work in Iraq. No fishing until Christmas.


Its lunch time for you now...Keep your head down and your six covered..come home safe, & Thanks!


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Southern Pacific and Union Pacific Railroad electrician 33 years will retire aug.31,2007.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

As little as possible. DrShark


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Life & Health Insurance Broker*

Independent Insurance Broker specializing in Group Insurance for business.


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

im an operations and maintenance tech. for the city of austin......and a full time dad cant forget that


----------



## motleyart (Aug 27, 2006)

I paint fishermen with their big catch!! I'm an artist.


----------



## Headshot (Feb 2, 2005)

C.O.O. for a company that provides Library Cataloging Services.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

motleyart said:


> I paint fishermen with their big catch!! I'm an artist.


And she's **** good at it! I still need to post my son's print that she did and show the photo she painted it with........

Oh yeah, and I Manage one of the Largest Cotton Gin's in the State of Texas........Trust me; not as Glamorous as it sounds......LOL
But if it wasn't for me your tightey ******'s would be spun from POLYESTER......Buy 100% cotton.....my kids depend on it......


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

East Texas oil field trash.


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

USMC retired 9/30/02, now VP Operations Battery Company, always looking for something bigger & better, most recently, expecting father of my first child in January; TINMAN- we'll be sure and send another up for you, stay strong.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*My stinkin job*

I am a mechanical Designer for a Gas Compression Company


----------



## Domin0 (May 26, 2006)

Importer of mexican/ rustic furniture and acessories.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

IT Analyst (Network/Operating System)/server hardware guru....Looking to work in the "Outdoor Industry" in the next few months (years!)........


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Project Engineer / Manager for Swiss Gas Compression OEM.

Company fish fry today actually, guess who got volunteered to provide the fich?


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

whse manager


----------



## Capt Chad (May 1, 2006)

Director of Quality for large construction company in Houston. Was building stadiums but it cut into my fishing time so I had to change.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Police Ofc.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Semiconductor equipment technician


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm a Youth Minister........ and I manage a 34,000 acre farm owned by a Corpus oil and gas company.......and a smaller 900 acre farm, lease out a tractor and guide duck hunts on the side.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Structural Draftsman / CAD Operator


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I was just kidding about the panty inspecting I'm realy an exotic dancer, didn't say that thought yall would laugh at me.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Wetlands Restoration, Enhancement and Protection Civil Engineering Technician for the states of Texas and New Mexico.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

the guy across the street from me is the GM for Hardbodies here in SA. One of my ex roomates in college was a stripper up there. Sadly he stripped for guys mostly, LOL, made chingos of money too. He is fat, bald and married now.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Well, I'm a Purchasing Mgr. for International Engineering and Project Management Co.
Been hanging around the Oil and Gas business for 33 + years.

All the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Tax attorney.


----------



## Van Spank (Jun 28, 2006)

Residential Loan Officer


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Data Entry "Office Puke" but on the bright side Im getting paid to type this...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Structural/Mechanical Designer


----------



## nwscc (Jul 24, 2006)

Deputy Sheriff, part time fishing guide, own a small computer business


----------



## confused (Apr 14, 2006)

18 years fixen aircraft instruments and flight recorders. In two weeks i will be the guy that cuts your water off cause you forgot to pay.


----------



## TheGlassMan (Jul 19, 2006)

Own a glass company and build fishing rods.


----------



## tiger00 (Jul 25, 2006)

Just a bum who has a wife that makes decent $$$ and keeps me in line most of the time.........


----------



## newsalty (Aug 14, 2005)

Chief cook and bottle washer for a small software company


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*job*

Retired from Southwestern Bell...Retired fishing guide....Soon to be retired readio talk show host, then full time poker player....Capt. Wayne


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

San Antonio Police Officer 22yrs.

Been in the A/c-Heating business for 25yrs. Own business for 5yrs.


----------



## fshnmajician (Jun 7, 2006)

neonatal icu and pediatric icu nurse


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

I work for Dell.........FAR from a "dellionaire" though


----------



## makaira1 (Aug 13, 2005)

KILT610 said:


> Retired from Southwestern Bell...Retired fishing guide....Soon to be retired readio talk show host, then full time poker player....Capt. Wayne


Don't do it Capt. Wayne. Dont retire from the readio..PLEEEAAASE!!!!!!!!!! Then what the hell will we do at 4 in the morning on Saturday morning when we just got finished doing whatever we were doing at 3 in the morning on Saturday morning????


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I was a commercial real estate agent and manager for 15 years in San Diego and Albuquerque. I now do training seminars for commercial real estate agents across the country. I teach them how to take the numbers on a shopping center, office building, apartment building and analyze their values, and what yields an investor would make if he bought them.

THE "RATHER BE FISHING" JAMMER


----------



## makaira1 (Aug 13, 2005)

Service Manager, Toyota


----------



## sewer rat (May 23, 2006)

I manage a water & sewer utility district - now you all know why I'm the "sewer rat".


----------



## Feelin' Green (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi, my name is Robert....and I sell drugs........all legal stuff for diabetes, etc. hope you don't need 'em.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

fshnmajician said:


> neonatal icu and pediatric icu nurse


As the son of a nurse & the father of 3 Premi's that all spent time in the NICU my hat is off to you. Takes a special person to do what you do!! Thanks very much.

Jeff


----------



## SteveB (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm a fishing tackle sales rep and I thank all of you for keeping me in business.


----------



## jhuddleston (Feb 8, 2005)

Own a Machine and fab shop............... swamped no end in site ... Looking foe machinist and welders so I can go fish at least once a month


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

I sell stuff to fix bones and knees of people who have been offshore too much


----------



## M_Undertaker (Feb 12, 2006)

I am the last man to let you down! I am the one who builds your daisy farm fo sho


----------



## TXDUKBUSTER (Aug 23, 2006)

Robot programmer for the thermal spray industry


----------



## dpdogwood (Aug 9, 2005)

Piping/mechanical draftsman for Goodyear!


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Recovering Machine Tool salesman........now chief cook, bottle washer and go-fer for my wifes consulting business.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I am a Body shop mgr. in N.W. Houston


----------



## beachbums (Aug 17, 2005)

Licensed P & C and Life & Health Insurance Agent


----------



## capt. d.r. (Apr 24, 2006)

safety consultant- i do all the OSHA compliance, and training for oilfield companies who need our services. 

Part-Time - Mate on 48' CABO Tournament Boat (its better to get paid to fish than to pay to fish) hopefully soon it will go full time and i can fish for a living. what a life- no money but pure adventure.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

I am a principle partner of an IT/GIS/Engineering Staffing and consulting firm south of Houston. 
AKA - High tech headhunter pimp-daddy


----------



## mikefish (Jan 5, 2006)

*job*

design engineer for aerospace repair company 18 yr


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Board Certified Financial Advisor and .....professional beach bum.

Pura Vida!


----------



## Crawdaddy (May 24, 2004)

Pipe Stress Engineer for an EPC contractor. Design and engineer Refineries and Topsides for Offshore Platforms.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Im An Electrical Salesman For The Last 19 Years.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 6, 2006)

General Manager, Public Warehouse Company. Supply beer cans and bottles to a large brewery insuring beer drinkers in America are well supplied. 1.3 billion cans per year!!!


----------



## Wahoome (Apr 16, 2005)

I work for the government. I'm here to help.


----------



## FlatsHooker (Aug 1, 2006)

General Contractor/ Working Carpenter


----------



## snipingram (Apr 21, 2005)

Accountant for a local CPA firm.



fishhook said:


> General Manager, Public Warehouse Company. Supply beer cans and bottles to a large brewery insuring beer drinkers in America are well supplied. 1.3 billion cans per year!!!


Thank You Mr. Fishhook!!!!!!!


----------



## mudrunner (Jun 6, 2006)

Commercial Construction Project Manager


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

HSE consultant
charter captain
hunting guide


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

*Just like a structural hand*



michaelbaranowski said:


> 3D Offshore Structual Designer again starting Monday. Until yesterday I have spent the last 6 month doing Refinery Civil/Structual Design. But have to switch back to the oil patch cause that is were the money is at right now.


Ahh...you sell out.


----------



## RKP (May 7, 2006)

Chemical operator @Solutia (Monsanto).


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2005)

Airline pilot


----------



## Mr. C (Apr 14, 2006)

Avionics Tech...27 yrs


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Hang in there TINMAN, & let me know when you want to wet a line. Trips on me! Take care!


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

General Contractor- Landscaping,remodeling,room additions,paint,flooring,concrete patios/decks, a/c repair(licensed), you name it ,I probably do it!

Previous- Owned auto repair shop when I was 20 till 24yrs old. 4 years as warehouse manage(60k sq ft warehouse). Licensed forklift driver. Licensed a/c repair(commercial and residential) 15yrs experience in auto mechanics. Welding. Manager at Pizza Hut when I was 18yrs old. Tae Kwon Do(still a white belt,no time for testing). Part time dabbling in real estate- have 12 acres in Conroe for sale currently and 2- 1/4 acre lots in Normangy. uuhhhh, thats enough for now I think, looking forward to an early retirement as I have been working since I was 14!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Systems Administrator and Traffic Manager.

Figure that combination out. LMAO!

TH


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Systems Administrator and Traffic Manager.
> 
> Figure that combination out. LMAO!
> 
> TH


Sounds like a "Forums Moderator" for sho! LOL


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Design custom homes, City Cordinator (in training) Single father

part time bs'er, washer thrower, beer drinker, time waster, and self proclaimed profesional fisher, sharp shooter, and


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

*For a living*



mahiseeker said:


> Hang in there TINMAN, & let me know when you want to wet a line. Trips on me! Take care!


Thanks alot Mahiseeker for the words of encouragement, and the most gracious offer of a fishing trip. That was totally unexpected, and you are a credit to the 2cool family for your offer. If and when I am heading down your way, I just might drop you a PM and take you up on it.
Tinman


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

*Do for a living*



railman said:


> Southern Pacific and Union Pacific Railroad electrician 33 years will retire aug.31,2007.


My dad worked 36 years for the SP in San Antonio as a Special Agent. Retired and moved to the Hill Country. Never heard him say a good word about the railroad.


----------



## Bazztex (Jul 9, 2006)

Aircraft A&P Mechanic... Structures Specialist AKA Sheetmetal / Tinbender

From DC 8 ,70 Series, Boieng 757, to Beech jets .. 

Currently doing upper and lower wing replacement on a Cessna 550 Citation II.

Bazz


----------



## amerson357 (Jul 7, 2004)

US Customs & Border Protection Officer


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

*Do?*

Goof Off. Drshark


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Dr shark... are you hiring?


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

Power plant maintenance for Austin energy. Turbine mechanic, boiler mechanic, pipe welder, machinist, asbestos and lead abatement, blah blah blah.....thank you so much,downsizing.

Incidentally, I got the job due to my sheet metal layout skills. Prayers for Tinman are sent.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

wacker said:


> Dr shark... are you hiring?


He wouldn't hire me......I'm over qualified.....


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Firefighter in Rosenberg


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

Outside sales for a mechanical seal manufacturer and part owner of a charter fishing business.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

paying high taxes we all work for the gov.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Gumby said:


> Airline pilot


i used to be a pilot for federal express. when a plane would come into our memphis hub, i'd take a box from the cargo hold, move it to the warehouse, and then go pilot in the corner.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

Trauma nurse and custom pool designer/builder.


----------



## SLPass-assasin (Apr 12, 2005)

Sales of I & E products to the on and offshore oil-gas construction , marine , drilling and shipbuilding industries.
www.ocean-1.com


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

All my life I've wanted to con and insult people, so naturally I became a consultant.

Freelance Network Consulting

I work so I can fish more
so I can work more
so I can fish more,
so I can work more
so I can fish more.


----------



## coz (Jul 15, 2006)

By day I'm a construction worker. By night I work at the YMCA. And yes, Tanto, Popeye, and officer friendly enjoy going out at night.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

wacker said:


> Dr shark... are you hiring?


i'm your man. i have a phd. in goofing off, and a bachelors degree in procrastination. it took me 14 years to get 'em, if that tells you anything.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Vessel agent for oiltankers in Corpus, and a part time fishing guide.


----------



## DWS (Jun 19, 2006)

*Jobs*

Propane sales and service. Hope to start own business Gunsmithing


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

GM GoDISH.com. Top 5 DISH Network and Directv retailer in the US. Now hiring sales reps 40-70K. 

Full time blue water HO.
Patrick


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Police officer, dog trainer, hunting guide, OASHA pole inspector for adult entertainment venues, & quality control agent for Shiner brewery !

And I don't have the cool pics of piles of money like "tokavi" does, but trust me, I'm better looking !!! LOL !!


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Currently a gainfully unemployed real estate investor. In the past, mostly real estate investing, developing, speculating making and loosing money. Taught SCUBA diving for 10 years in Southern California.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I uh, well . . . . I teach kids and coach. That's why they call me coachlaw.


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

Veterinarian


----------



## Asturven (May 9, 2006)

Chemical Engineer


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

Business Analyst - Insurance Industry


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I am a college student, but am taking the semester off for surgery. So, I'll be fishing and duck hunting every day after recovery.


----------



## gigemags (Mar 29, 2006)

Process controls engineer


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

Hank Hill? :rotfl: Hey just kidding I just noticed that gunsmithing part.



DWS said:


> Propane sales and service. Hope to start own business Gunsmithing


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Sales Manager for division of GE


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Old Whaler said:


> Sales Manager for division of GE


What year did the German's bomb pearl harbor?


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Chemical Engineering Consultant


----------



## Soaknwet (Jun 20, 2006)

Medical Billing.


----------



## Hang Time (Jun 14, 2004)

General Contractor - Water and Wastewater


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

Electrician for a BIG oil company and full time dreamer.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Technical Sales of consumables to Research Labs


----------



## cowboyway (Jul 21, 2004)

I make people happy. I own cowboywaytravel.com


----------



## DrumRunSteve (Oct 1, 2005)

Bid manager for an IT services company call Atos Origin....we help the Summer and Winter Olympics on the IT infrastructures.


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

Residential and Commercial Mortgage Broker, ex fishing and hunting guide looking to go full time into professional tourneyment fishing


----------



## sasharker (Jul 31, 2005)

Service Plumber started in1977. Master since 1996 .Owned service company for 8yrs. Now working @ The University of Texas at San Antonio


----------



## robott (Aug 2, 2005)

i worked at FTU (i-10) this past year but am now a full time student at TEXAS TECH UNIVERSITY lol not to much saltwater up here


----------



## skipperspride lures (Feb 22, 2006)

Im a Fishing Lure Manufacture and I cant afford the Yellow Fins either


----------

